

Quamtum mechanics controlls your thoughts - haidut
http://euraeka.com/articles/1222032-Is-Quantum-Mechanics-Controlling-Your-Thoughts-

======
indrax
>What enables anesthetics such as xenon or isoflurane gas to switch off the
conscious mind? Hameroff speculates that anesthetics “interrupt a delicate
quantum process” within the neurons of the brain.

Pet peeve: We don't know that anything interrupts consciousness at all. We
experience a lack of memory, we never experience non-consciousness. Nor do we
currently know what to look for in others. We can observe a lack of normal
activity, and maybe various brain regions shutting down, but we don't have any
way to map that to experience itself.

Also:<http://lesswrong.com/lw/r5/the_quantum_physics_sequence/>

------
tshtf
Posted link is just a redirect. Original link is:
[http://discovermagazine.com/2009/feb/13-is-quantum-
mechanics...](http://discovermagazine.com/2009/feb/13-is-quantum-mechanics-
controlling-your-thoughts)

